# HD Writer



## salix2468

Hoping someone can help. Awhile ago we purchased a Panasonic HD Video Camera, and we would much like to store all our videos on our computer. However, the software that came with the camera (HD Writer) doesn't work with our computer operating system. We have Windows XP, Service Pack 3. I keep going to the Panasonic website hoping there is a patch, but they seem to have jumped past us and have gone straight to a patch for Windows 7. Therefore, it's either Service Pack 2 or Windows 7, nothing for our configuration. We would really like to store our videos because we are sick of constantly buying new cards. Is there a freeware software that we can use instead of HD Writer? Or, is it possible that even though we don't have software to read the HD video format, to still save them to our hard-drive until we do have a software? I am concerned that if we do save them, I won't know if they have saved properly without viewing them first.

Sorry for the long winded multi-level questions, but I want to make sure I don't lose any of my videos of my kids.

Many thanks.


----------



## JMPC

You should be able to transfer the files to your computer simply by connecting the camera and then browsing for the files in Windows explorer. If that doesn't work you should be able to directly read off of the memory cards it writes to if that's how it stores the files. For playback on your PC, you can try:
Media Player Classic - Home Cinema - Video Player


----------



## zuluclayman

if you are unsure of how to go about transferring files without the software this article may help.

"Or, is it possible that even though we don't have software to read the HD video format, to still save them to our hard-drive until we do have a software? I am concerned that if we do save them, I won't know if they have saved properly without viewing them first."

they will be saved properly - you don't need to view them first - as the above poster has indicated you can use MPC or any other viewer to view the files as long as the codec used by your camera is compatible with the viewer - MPC or VLC will play just about anything :smile:


----------

